
Show HN: Fully functional Windows 3.1 in WebVR (happy 25th bday) - bai0
http://assets.metacade.com/emulators/win311vr.html
======
bai0
Been working on this for a while, this is a fully working and network-enabled
version of Windows 3.1 embedded in a WebVR world. You may recognize the
project from the work we've done with Archive.org's software collection.

The technology stack is DOSBox compiled to WASM using Emscripten,
[https://github.com/dreamlayers/em-dosbox/](https://github.com/dreamlayers/em-
dosbox/) This is running in a world built using the JanusVR
[http://www.janusvr.com](http://www.janusvr.com) web client, JanusWeb, which
is built on top of Three.js.

This instance dials into fully virtualized ISP using Winsock. The network
backend is a pppd server running in AWS with a WebSocket proxy in front of it.
This setup is fully detailed in a blog post here -
[http://blog.vrcade.io/2017/03/setting-up-a-visp-using-
pppow/](http://blog.vrcade.io/2017/03/setting-up-a-visp-using-pppow/)

